# Small bumps inside Poppy's ear/ pimple type thing on the outside (Pictures inside)



## Spring (Apr 26, 2008)

I was grooming and giving everyone their check overs, and felt a very small bump on the outside of Poppy's ear. It's quite small, and I only found it when I was petting her ear. It almost appears like a pimple? It's not red, inflamed and she didn't care if I touched it or pressed on it. 

Then I looked inside her ears and thought I saw little bumps inside where it starts going into her ear, down low. I got the flashlight and it is a bit bumpy, moreso in the one ear. I managed to get quite a good look down there, and couldn't see any crust or wax build up.There's no wax or discoloration and it doesn't look inflamed or irritated, just looks a bit bumpy. There's no odour either.

I haven't noticed any different behavior or more ear scratching/head shaking than usual, so I find this quite odd. Any idea of what it could be? I'll try to get a picture of it tomorrow. For now, I think I'm just going to keep an eye on it. I checked everyone's ears with the flashlightjust to make sure, and they are all fine, just Poppy with it.

Any ideas or suggestions? :?

*Also just to add, it isn't bumps of crust or anything, just looks like slightly bumpy skin?


----------



## Spring (Apr 26, 2008)

The pictures..

Inside her ear..












The bump outside compared to my thumb nail..


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 26, 2008)

you know, the bump in the last pic, it looks just like something Jamies got. on his ear, how weird is that? so now_ i_ want to know what everbody thinks too!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 26, 2008)

Barney has those on his ear too! We got him in January, and apparently they had recently developed then, but like Poppy he has no crustiness, doesn't scratch abnormally etc.. 

I mentioned it to the vet when we were there a while ago and she didn't think it was anything to worry about, just said to keep an eye in case they changed or became red/inflamed at all but thought it was just lumps of cartiledge (sp) ? 

So we're doing just that, and they've not changed at all and don't seem painful or irritating to him!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 28, 2008)

Trixie gets those, too. I had the vet check them out last time we were there, and she said that:

a) They're completely harmless...nothing to worry about at all.

b) She's seen them before.

and c) that she's noticed they're pretty common in lops.

So, don't worry! They're just like the ones Trixie gets, and they're nothing to worry about.

BUT...good on you for worrying! You're such an amazing bunny mama!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bugs&Columbus (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi

I was just looking up the internet for these bumps and I got this post. My Bugs has them as well, recent development and its only on the left ear, which has faint smell that comes and goes. I have taken her to the vet and he has prescribed OFLOXICIN plus cleaning of the ear.
Now the problem is that I just lost my Columbus a week back. We are still recovering from her loss and I dont want anything to happen to Bugs. I had not noticed these bumps on Columbus's ears, but there was a slight smell, but before we could go to the vet, she left us.

Both my bunnies have been with us for 5 years.


----------

